# Does the shedding ever stop!!!!!!



## garydp21 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello im new to the forum!... so my gsd Shane Von Fromer is 9 months old now and lives in and out side...I brush him daily wity a rubber curry comb..and find myself pulling loose fur constantly. ..what can I do? And does it ever stop!! He was eating royal canine for 5 months. Then blue buffalo for 3...and now hes eating kirkland puppy from coscom...help please


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

One word, no! I saw a coffee mug once, "everything tastes better with dog hair"!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Nope they call them German Shedders for a reason.  I like a slicker brush it picks out the undercoat better than the other brushes I've tried.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Nope!
3 cats and Mia sheds more than all three combined.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful dog! No, the shedding never stops. Get used to it.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

garydp21 said:


> what can I do? And does it ever stop!!


Nope. It never stops. It's heavy year around, and then the blowing their coats start... and omg, I do nothing but brush, vacuum, brush, vacuum.... over and over and over again... all day, every day for weeks.

Honestly, all you can do is feed good quality food, thoroughly groom him weekly, and give supplements for a healthy coat (fish oil, vitamins, etc). That will at least give them a healthy shed and not just dull, brittle hair. A happy healthy dog will shed a bit less, but it definitely will always be heavy... that's part of the breed. 

Good luck! He's very handsome!


----------



## garydp21 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks guys. ..I figured that. .


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ps. If he is a puppy, no back packs. You don't want the weight to add stress to their joints. I prefer to wait until at least 18 months if not 2 years for large dogs. Beautiful dog. And no, it never ends. :/ 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## garydp21 (Apr 15, 2013)

Capone22 said:


> Ps. If he is a puppy, no back packs. You don't want the weight to add stress to their joints. I prefer to wait until at least 18 months if not 2 years for large dogs. Beautiful dog. And no, it never ends. :/
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Even if its empty? I wanted him to get used to wearing it? Cuz hes off leashed trained and I noticed he focuses more


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Empty is fine  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## garydp21 (Apr 15, 2013)

Capone22 said:


> Empty is fine
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ok cool. .. Cuz I haven't put anything in it. .. He wears it empty


----------



## tav (Jul 12, 2011)

alls i can say is we do brush from time to time and we still have fur all over the place .........so the answer is NO....


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Nope. Tumbleweeds of fur everywhere  and we have to vacuum every other day. I use a undercoat comb and slicker brush every day and it helps a little 

Good looking pup too btw :thumbup:
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Boy I wish I could say yes but that's just not true at all. However it does slow down a bit from time to time for at least Bella. Last week she was shedding up a storm we had hair every where it was awful, this week it's not so bad. I've had sooo much hair I could have made another dog lol..


----------



## garydp21 (Apr 15, 2013)

BellaLuna said:


> Boy I wish I could say yes but that's just not true at all. However it does slow down a bit from time to time for at least Bella. Last week she was shedding up a storm we had hair every where it was awful, this week it's not so bad. I've had sooo much hair I could have made another dog lol..


Lol made another dog..I know what you mean though... my dogs fur is everywhere. ..


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

garydp21 said:


> Lol made another dog..I know what you mean though... my dogs fur is everywhere. ..


I'm just happy it stopped I was vacuuming twice a day and sweeping once man that was a lot of work, I'm just glad to have a bit of break :happyboogie: Cute baby by the way


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

where i live he sheds heavy April through September. October
through February he sheds lightly. i use an under coat on his sides,
back and tail. i use a pin brush underneath him, on his head and legs.
i brush him 2 to 3 times a week.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

The shedding is a downside, no way to get around it. I have discovered over the years that a grooming rake does a much better job of getting the under coat out, and it is the under coat that they shed by the arm load.

So, my advice would be to use the rubber curry comb to the end of each grooming session and use a rake (which are inexpensive and available in most pet stores). Run the curry comb over the coat a couple of times as the last step in your routine. Try it, I think you'll see better results with a rake.
Sheilah


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Handsome pup! I suppose I am very lucky or else just oblivious! My GSD has a tight black coat and except for coat blowing seasons, I really don't notice excessive hair. I am in for a surprise when GSD #2 comes along one day!


----------



## bga (Jan 30, 2013)

We used to joke that our dog's shedding season lasted from around Jan 1 to Dec 31  There are times when it is more intense (usually the spring and fall) but it never really stops. You do have to clean up more often. We usually vacuumed every 2nd day ... that is just part the deal imho.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

No the shedding never stops and the backpack empty is fine. Shasta was wearing hers starting at 8 months old and I would put empty water bottles in it so she got used to carrying things IN it and then the water bottles were half full. No joint problems.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

There's two seasons for GSD coats: regular shedding season and full coat blowout season, at least for the ones that have the thick undercoat. There's not a "no shedding" season. For many dogs, Spring is the worst of it though (it's not uncommon to see big tufts of undercoat coming out of mine's neck "mane" and butt fur this time of year--even if he was brushed just a day ago).


----------



## Windrunner50 (May 9, 2011)

*shedding*

It's part of the program, and does not stop. My GSD sheds like a beast, but he is well worth it!


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

Haha Nope NEVER! I have an woolly coat Alaskan Malamute and a long coat GSD. I sweep and vacuum every day and 5 mins later it looks like I never did.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

First of all, he's beautiful.

Second, it never, ever stops!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Am I the only one whose GSD doesn't shed that much? 
I do brush daily. But I don't see crazy shedding at all.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Am I the only one whose GSD doesn't shed that much?
> I do brush daily. But I don't see crazy shedding at all.


Yes, you are the only one .

Mine both shed year round but there are definitely times when it's worse like right now and in the Fall.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Am I the only one whose GSD doesn't shed that much?
> I do brush daily. But I don't see crazy shedding at all.


So far, Lisl is not shedding hardly at all. I'm brushing her about every three days and don't get enough hair from her to even fill the slicker brush.


----------



## Jordan1017 (May 9, 2013)

First sign of extra hair in my dogs brush I break out the deshedder until we get back to normal. I don't do hair all over at all. Maybe it's the groomer in me, or just the mommy since I have small children, but I can't handle not brushing. We just have our new girl and Kitty our cat, which she doesn't escape it either. So far our puppy hasn't lost her baby coat, so we're good for now.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I think Lisl has not started yet because her adult coat is still growing in.


----------



## cosmic king (May 8, 2013)

Max is long haired, I have to arrange my wardrobe round him tho. Lol. Not so chic now but furry chic. Awe who cares he is worth it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeon man (Feb 17, 2010)

*shedding*

switched to raw 2 weeks ago and definitely LESS SHEDDING....


----------



## D.Lyn (Apr 24, 2012)

Doesn't look like it, but I brush Beta at least 3-4 times a week. Guess this is what it looks like when they start to blow their coat? :wub: At least I've grown accustomed to picking up tumbleweeds since I've pared down the sweeping to every other day.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

A raw diet will aid in slowing down the shedding as will adding fish oil. Since I started adding fish oil my dogs shedding has reduced substantially.


----------



## TAN+ZAK (Nov 22, 2012)

A Furminator is the greatest thing ever invented for GSD coats. They are about fifty pounds (UK)but worth every penny .Only need to brush with it once a week, and you will be amazed how much hair comes out each time, a carrier bag full from a short coat. It seems to save them having a good itch every time you vacuum,Zak never scratches himself anymore. Just wish it had been invented when i had my longcoat GSD. I actualy resorted to having her clipped once, not a pretty sight,lol


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

The amount of shedding certainly caught me offguard. I pick up larger tumbleweeds daily and vacuum every second day. It's just my husband and I most of the time, so I gave up trying to keep the house looking perfect a long time ago. And we have 3 parrots as well, so they contribute to the mess as well! But Jake is great because he gets all the big pieces of food that the birds drop 

It used to drive me nuts that I would spend hours cleaning and an hour later it would look like I didn't do anything. I don't stress as much. I spotclean floors daily and wash them weekly now. I refuse to spend hours cleaning every day ... I would assume most of us don't have the time or energy for that.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Mine is done blowing her winter coat, but there is always some shedding going on. Her coat is black and it's tight, so the shedding isn't as bad or noticeable. I brush her a lot though.

I actually hate Furminators! I think they just strip the coat, I don't see how the teeth get down to the undercoat.

I like a rake, plus slicker, I find that gets the most off, at least with her coat.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

If you love a GSD, you put up with the constant shedding. It doesn't make life easy... but the endearing side of the dog's company is compensation enough!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Am I the only one whose GSD doesn't shed that much?
> I do brush daily. But I don't see crazy shedding at all.


I agree, my girl doesn't shed that much and she is a long stock coat. I find my bfs stock coated gs Zeus sheds waaaay more. I brush Piper every other day to two days with a furminator and only takes about 15m or so..lately she has been shedding a bit more than usual but I guess im lucky she doesn't shed as much as Zeus seems to or as much as other members here!


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

If you feed grain free (I feed Orijen) the dog sheds less and the more fish oil they get the less they shed. Also daily to every other day brushing is a key factor. Zoey hardly sheds.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kaiser is 15.5 months and I brush him and Dakota once a week. I use a rake and a slicker. He is a long stock coat. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

lennoxbradley88 said:


> Haha Nope NEVER! I have an woolly coat Alaskan Malamute and a long coat GSD. I sweep and vacuum every day and 5 mins later it looks like I never did.


My husband thought he would get a break from the shedding when he added the GSD to our household - hah, Nita sheds as much as the Samoyeds so that backfired on him


----------



## Saynt J (Feb 22, 2012)

No, shedding never stops. It actually gets worse twice a year when they change coats in the spring and fall.


----------



## Saynt J (Feb 22, 2012)

Kaiser2012 said:


> Kaiser is 15.5 months and I brush him and Dakota once a week. I use a rake and a slicker. He is a long stock coat.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Once a week? Kanan gets the Furminator every other day, and there are still tumble weeds of fur drifting along the floors.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

My pup shed her puppy coat in spring and it wasnt to bad. Today I used the rubber beginner comb I used to get her used to grooming, nothing came out. I used my oster undercoat rake and got a bunch out, all that woulde wound up in my house if I didnt do that, plus it makes her hot. I have a shed blade and thatll take even more out tomorrow.


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

We went from dust bunnies to fur tumbleweeds to what we believe might be wookies under the couch. Goodness but the shedding!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

The shedding stops, but begins again when you spend $124 in entry fees for a four day show next weekend. Guess who decides to BLOW THEIR COAT? Sage. Arghhh.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Nope, never stops. Always hair somewhere. 
My guys have thick coats. I always fed a decent kibble and you can definitely notice the difference in how much they shed between a cheap and high end kibble. However I switched them to raw this February, before it got warm, and there is definitely a significant difference this spring blow coat season. No puff balls and minimal tumbleweeds. They still shed though lol. 
I use a thin, long pin brush and comb mostly. The furminator gets brought out when I don't care how bald they are, I just can't take the hair anymore. I find it pulls too much of the guard hairs out and I start to see grey on Eli's sides. But in past years, I've gotten to the point where I just don't care haha. Hopefully this year I won't need to use it.
Best thing is to bath them and blast them. I have the K9II dryer and it gets rid of the majority of the fluffy's.


----------



## lindsaye01 (Feb 28, 2014)

Funny! The way I found this site was because I was looking up to see if maybe we had a rodent problem because I could not believe one 7 mo. ld puppy was responsible for all the hair on the floor after cleaning and cleaning and cleaning...Glad to know she is!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Sunflowers said:


> Am I the only one whose GSD doesn't shed that much?
> I do brush daily. But I don't see crazy shedding at all.


Nope your not alone...Gus sheds very little as well. I feed raw wih Feedsentials.

I could easily sweep once weekly if it wasn't for my children and everythig THEY drag in.


----------



## Hessa (Dec 24, 2013)

My 3 month old just started (( I'm going to have to make brushing a habit 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Saphire said:


> I could easily sweep once weekly if it wasn't for my children and everythig THEY drag in.


Ah, start clicker training and NILIF with the kids. Have em up to snuff in no time. Wily little primates.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well actually it's been cold lately, not really so much anymore here 60 right now but 32 at night. Anyway since I started feeding Rocky COconut oil the shedding craziness has slowed way down.I started cause he has always been kinda itchy but he is not shedding like crazy anymore?

If he makes it through Sept without a vet visit annual occurrence since 2005, I will know it's the Coconut oil!


----------

